# Acid wrapping a surf rod?



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I know it helps on shorter conventional rods but does it help with distance or anything on surf rods? Also, how well does the shock leader knot pass through the guides?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

won't help distance wise, the main change will be fighting a fish it places less strain on the angler by limiting the reel wobble when reeling under presure.

I have 12'6" acid wrapped casts very nicely and I think it looks good too.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok thank you, Im getting a rod wrapped and I was wondering if I should have it wrapped like that. Do you think getting it acid wrapped will make the price go up at all?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

shouldn't change the price much and won't add distance to your cast. They fight fish much better as already said.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 11' Lami one piece that I have named My Twisty Pole,,, I have had more fun catchen folks telling me "Hey mister your rod has twisted at the joint" I love watching them try and find the joint to straighten it back up 

Learn to tie a small smooth knot and there is no problems on casting,,,

Oh yea and for the folks that say you will loose distance in your cast I have watched Cdog toss Mr Twisty with an Abu6500 around 120 yards +or-


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I know it's late and all, but I have a feeling I am missing out on something in this thread


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I have a 11' Lami one piece that I have named My Twisty Pole,,, I have had more fun catchen folks telling me "Hey mister your rod has twisted at the joint" I love watching them try and find the joint to straighten it back up
> 
> Learn to tie a small smooth knot and there is no problems on casting,,,
> 
> Oh yea and for the folks that say you will loose distance in your cast I have watched Cdog toss Mr Twisty with an Abu6500 around 120 yards +or-


its a damn shame you haven't. Clay can throw pretty good though, not a fair comparison


----------

